# Bee Books...



## Zorro_Bones (Nov 1, 2005)

Bee Books...

Are there any out there that you recomend buying?
All books bee related.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I own 12 bee keeping books. I have two that are always at hand and are full of book marks.
(1. ABC XYZ of Bee Keeping by A.I. Root 1974 edition.
(2. The Hive and The Honey Bee Edited By Roy Grout, A Dadant and Sons Book 1965 edition.

These books are old enough there isn't any thing about Vorra mites in them

 Al


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

I have A complete set of bee books on disc. including the encyclopedia of bee keeping. And there are over 100 different books on these discs. I got them off of E-Bay. about A year ago.


----------



## buzzboy (Sep 26, 2006)

The books mentioned already are great...although I have a 1946 edition of XYZ that I love despite its being out of date(I'm a sucker for old books!)
I recommend 2 books that are not actually "practical"...
1) Following the bloom by douglas whynott...This is a fascinating book on the migratory beekeeping profession circa 1991...

2)the dancing bees by karl von frisch...this is one amazing book, man...

peace.


----------



## OhBeeJoyful (Sep 28, 2006)

I recommend checking out "Beekeeping for Dummies" by Howard Blackiston. I can't say I like the title, but once you get beyond that it has everything a beginner needs to know, with no confusing overabundance of detail. It even is pretty up-to-date on disease/parasite control methods. I checked it out from my local library and eventually bought a copy. Try it!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

For the pure joy of beekeeping plus lots of practical information search on half.com for The Art and Adventure of Beekeeping and Mastering the Art of Beekeeping, both by Ormond and Harry Aebi...the Guiness Book of Records holder for 404 lbs. of honey from a single hive!!!!!!!! These books are out of print but well worth the search. They spent hours in their apiary watching and learning about their bees. Also, a new book out called Bee by Claire Preston is a very interesting read and available at Amazon.com....alot of historical facts about bees and beekeeping...and the cover is cool looking! DEE


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Give this on-line sight a look...has a lot of "oldies" books digitized, makes for hours of good reading....

http://bees.library.cornell.edu/b/bees/browse.html

Thanks,
Scott
http://www.justkiddinfarm.com/


----------

